# 98966-98968 Telephone Calls



## merrimi (Aug 16, 2011)

I am curious to know if anyone is successfully billing for all the telephone time their nurse staff spends with patients?

I work for an Internal Medicine practice that is 68% Medicare. I am aware that MC does not allow these charges but with the continued high cost of running the practice the physicians feel it is time that they are reimbursed for all the work they are doing for free.

I realize that there would be a lot of angry people who were use to getting their health evaluated over the phone for free that would rebel.

We have tried the route of making all patients come for an appointment if an antibiotic or other medicine treatment is indicated but do not have the time to see every person who calls in and the physicians get overwhelmed on their on call days and resort back to old habits of having their nurses take down symptoms and calling in Rx's.

Any thoughts or anyone with success in charging these phone call codes??


----------

